# how many different morphs of fat tail gecko are they ?



## hullhunter (Apr 19, 2009)

how many different morphs of fat tail gecko are they ? and have u got any pix


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Are we talking African fat tails?

If so there are a good few with jmg and tug breeding the majority of morphs. In the next couple of years there will be an "explosion of aft morphs with them become more popular. So many people are working new colour variatins.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

hullhunter said:


> how many different morphs of fat tail gecko are they ? and have u got any pix


Normals.
Normal Fat Tail and Granite Fat Tail Geckos from JMG Reptile

Aberrant.
JMG Reptile - Aberrant Morph Fat Tail Gecko Pictures

Albinos.
JMG Reptile - Albino Fat Tails Breeding Project

White outs.
JMG Reptile - White Out Fat Tailed Geckos

Ptternless.
JMG Reptile - Patternless Fat Tail Breeding Project

Zero.
Zero Fat Tail Gecko Morph from JMG Reptile

Blue tail.
http://www.jmgreptile.com/cimages/pw008.jpg
http://www.jmgreptile.com/cimages/pw009.jpg

Ghost.
http://www.vmsherp.com/images/Fatties/FeFat.jpg
http://www.jmgreptile.com/cimages/ghost001.jpg

Leucistic.Like the leo leuicistic not true.
http://accel6.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/0/11/05/53/p1010024.jpg

White socks.
http://www.vmsherp.com/images/Fatties/FatPied.JPGhttp://www.vmsherp.com/images/Fatties/FatPied.JPG
http://www.vmsherp.com/images/Fatties/FatPiedAlbino.JPG


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

didnt realise there are so many they are stunning


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i just hatched a stripe tang albino with white sox.


----------

